# in the market



## tripp (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello , I'm looking to purchase a vizsla puppy in the near future.( 1-2 months max ). I've done tons of research and I am absolutely fallen in love with the vizslas. I'm looking for a companion/hunter. I spend a lot of time outdoors and need a dog that can handle both aspects of hunting and home life. I would love any feedback about this, especially those that use them as bird dogs. Also I'm trying to find a good breeder in texas . If anyone knows any I would love to hear about them. Any advice on the puppy picking process and what to expect would be greatly appreciated as well. I'm looking forward to hearing from actual owners of vizslas thank I very much.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Well, my breeder raises most of his dogs for hunting birds, and as companions. When I received my puppy I filled out the application and specifically did not want the alpha male of the litter, I wanted a more reserved puppy since my dog would mostly be a house pet (living in a city), and a running companion. Our breeder observes the puppies for the first 8 weeks and puts ribbons on them to meet the owners specific needs. (What sort of personality they want from there dog). so, my advice to you is to pick a breeder that can meet your own needs, also it is recommended that you go visit the breeder in person and check out the surroundings and visit first hand with the owners, the puppies and the adult dogs, also a breeder should suggest that you come out for visits when the puppies are born so you can visit with them. We unfortunately could not, because we lived too far away, however she gave us updates with pictures and by internet.
There are many vizsla owners on this board that use there dogs for hunting, and I am sure they will give you more insight into those specific areas... Good luck


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

When it comes time to choose your puppy from the litter, the "Volhard Puppy Aptitude Test" can tell you lot about each pup's personality. 

http://www.volhard.com/pages/pat.php


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I second that - Volhard helped allot. Don't forget about common sense when it comes to these things. Getting a pup is a long term commitment and finding the right one is very important. Make sure you visit the breeder multiple times and see both Sir and Dam in their daily environment. The pups will look like carbon copies of their parents by the end of their first year. I would make sure they both have their OFA certs. I wouldn't worry about the dog coming from a hunting line. This breed has what it takes and with proper training will be a star. I got the most confident self reliant pup out of the litter and he is still a wimp and most certainly a Velcro dog. Don't get me wrong, when it comes to scent, tracking and hunting; he is an all out animal! ;D


----------



## AngelaGreen (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the info. It helped me very much


----------

